# Taken aback shocked by TV series.



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Almost spilled my Coco last night watching episode 4 series 3 of Designated Survivor, without any pre- warning a full on gay sex scene appears on screen ..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Almost spilled my Coco last night watching episode 4 series 3 of Designated Survivor, without any pre- warning a full on gay sex scene appears on screen ..
		
Click to expand...

Men or women?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Men or women?
		
Click to expand...

Men


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Men
		
Click to expand...

Should be a warning at the beginning.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ well this thread should be interesting.

Letâ€™s see who can be the most offended ðŸ˜†


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2019)

This is Designated Survivor? One of the most harmless fluffy US drama series known?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Was the issue for you the fact it was full on without a warning, haven't seen it, or that it was 2 men?


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

Spoiler Alert


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was the issue for you the fact it was full on without a warning, haven't seen it, or that it was 2 men?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised, I've never seen or wanted to see 2 men having it off anywhere let alone unannounced on a TV series , as Piece just said this is usually just a harmless fluffy American soap , then out of the blue, boom bang a bang .
 i could easily have been watching with my grand kids or my great grand kids , IMHO there should have been a warning of some kind.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Men or women?
		
Click to expand...

Asking the important questions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Surprised, I've never seen or wanted to see 2 men having it off anywhere let alone unannounced on a TV series , as Piece just said this is usually just a harmless fluffy American soap , then out of the blue, boom bang a bang .
 i could easily have been watching with my grand kids or my great grand kids , IMHO there should have been a warning of some kind.
		
Click to expand...

Your grandkids would be no more shocked at  seeing 2 men at it than a man and a woman. They may be embarrassed full stop but not at 2 men. Different era.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Almost spilled my Coco last night watching episode 4 series 3 of Designated Survivor, without any pre- warning a full on gay sex scene appears on screen ..
		
Click to expand...

What time was it on?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

Full on ? Or two people kissing ? 

The world has moved on , thatâ€™s just life now 

If it contained nudity or swearing or scenes that may upset the program will have a warning


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			What time was it on?
		
Click to expand...

Anytime you want to watch it .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Full on ? Or two people kissing ?

The world has moved on , thatâ€™s just life now

If it contained nudity or swearing or scenes that may upset the program will have a warning
		
Click to expand...

Full on, watch it and judge for yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Full on, watch it and judge for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

It canâ€™t be too full on because then itâ€™s classed as porn and even Game of Thrones didnâ€™t go that far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It canâ€™t be too full on because then itâ€™s classed as porn and even Game of Thrones didnâ€™t go that far.
		
Click to expand...

Watch it and then comment


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Yay homophobia.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yay homophobia.
		
Click to expand...

Is 'Yay homaphobia' a homophobia by 'Yays'


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 10, 2019)

Would this thread even have been started if it was a man and a woman, or two women?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Would this thread even have been started if it was a man and a woman, or two women?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 10, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Would this thread even have been started if it was a man and a woman, or two women?
		
Click to expand...

Very much doubtful or potentially the following 

A) man and woman going at it no thread at all 

B) 2 women going at it, some sort of thread full of bravado and a  somewhere in the post. 

Sadly not everyone is moving forward and accepting that it doesn't matter the gender or whose going at it with who. Instead some still stuck with seeing it as wrong and it's those attitudes that cause so much of the problems.. Personally let people be who they want and sleep with who they want and younger generations will be more accepting of it and won't bat an eye lid at it and threads like this will become less and less common


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Very much doubtful or potentially the following

A) man and woman going at it no thread at all

B) 2 women going at it, some sort of thread full of bravado and a  somewhere in the post.

Sadly not everyone is moving forward and accepting that it doesn't matter the gender or whose going at it with who. Instead some still stuck with seeing it as wrong and it's those attitudes that cause so much of the problems.. Personally let people be who they want and sleep with who they want and younger generations will be more accepting of it and won't bat an eye lid at it and threads like this will become less and less common
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot can also depend on the demographic of the audience too. 

Most of us probably have or had a granddad that would say things that nowadays would be shockingly racist, yet they grew up with mainstream TV saying it was funny. 

The same for sexuality. I can recall the first lesbian kiss on brookside, there was onety of outrage then, so the notion that people have always been cool with that and against homosexuality only is false imo  

Statistically speaking I would hazard a guess that homophobia is now most present in older generations (again, grew up with it being believed to be wrong) or strict relegious groups. 

Then there are a lot that will say that they accept it, support it but don't want to see it. For me that's not an outrageous opinion for people to have. Sexual images be they staright, gay, bdsm or anything else will have an effect on an audience. I don't think we should be able to tell people they have to see it and by default be happy with it. 

I do totally agree that this thread wouldn't have started for option a or b though.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2019)

Disappointing to read this. I like DS but this will mean that it now will get banned in our house. And before you question...same applies for lesbians and excessive swearing.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 11, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Disappointing to read this. I like DS but this will mean that it now will get banned in our house. And before you question...same applies for lesbians and excessive swearing.
		
Click to expand...

Is Robert Sugden Banned too


----------



## casuk (Jun 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Almost spilled my Coco last night watching episode 4 series 3 of Designated Survivor, without any pre- warning a full on gay sex scene appears on screen ..
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what's happened in this season all the seem to do is swear all the time, aye was a bit shocked at that too


----------



## chrisd (Jun 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Most of us probably have or had a granddad that would say things that nowadays would be shockingly racist, yet they grew up with mainstream TV saying it was funny.
.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, as a granddad I mix with people of my own age and rarely do I hear "shockingly racist" things said as most of us are probably more tolerant as we get older. Yes, we did see racism on TV as we did everywhere but are wise enough not to be racist or homophobic etc either because we know it's not right or that we just dont want to be seen to be racist etc. Also, it's easy to tell people what they can and cant say but you'll never know what they are thinking - young or old!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I disagree, as a granddad I mix with people of my own age and rarely do I hear "shockingly racist" things said as most of us are probably more tolerant as we get older. Yes, we did see racism on TV as we did everywhere but are wise enough not to be racist or homophobic etc either because we know it's not right or that we just dont want to be seen to be racist etc. Also, it's easy to tell people what they can and cant say but you'll never know what they are thinking - young or old!
		
Click to expand...

You're not the age of my granddad!!
Unless you're closer to 85 than you look......


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone got a link.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Almost spilled my Coco last night watching episode 4 series 3 of Designated Survivor, without any pre- warning a full on gay sex scene appears on screen ..
		
Click to expand...


Slip a brandy into your cocoa and suddenly it will all seem like a bad dream.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Slip a brandy into your cocoa and suddenly it will all seem like a bad dream.
		
Click to expand...

Ok i almost spilled my Lumumba


----------



## chrisd (Jun 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You're not the age of my granddad!!
Unless you're closer to 85 than you look......
		
Click to expand...


That ageism Dave, I'm off to report you


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Is Robert Sugden Banned too
		
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2019)

If it was on terrestrial TV they normally warn that it contains 'scenes of a sexual nature' don't they? But I have no idea if there's anything governing that on streaming channels like Netflix. I'd have thought there be a text warning in the description or something. 

Ultimately if you don't want to watch sex scenes you can just turn away or fast forward through them, I don't really see the need to get offended by it.


----------



## howbow88 (Jun 11, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Disappointing to read this. I like DS but this will mean that it now will get banned in our house. And before you question...same applies for lesbians and excessive swearing.
		
Click to expand...

Stuff is banned in your house for excessive swearing?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Would you have made a thread if it was a heterosexual couple?
		
Click to expand...

Yes if it had appeared in a family program where i wasn't expecting to see something like that..
I'm no prude or easily shocked, i have gay friends, nephews and nieces and a transgender grandchild, but this came out of the blue, i didn't even see it coming .


----------



## triple_bogey (Jun 11, 2019)

Funnily enough, just finished the latest season of DS. 

IMO, it wasn't as shocking as its made out to be. I'm surprised anyone is shocked anymore in the age of the internet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Funnily enough, just finished the latest season of DS.

IMO, it wasn't as shocking as its made out to be. I'm surprised anyone is shocked anymore in the age of the internet.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the series, just that one scene caught me by surprise.


----------



## jusme (Jun 11, 2019)

2 people having sex on a TV programs has surprised some viewers. I am stunned. I've seen sexual scened on programs for years


----------

